# 10Bolt rear End question



## Jeb293 (Jun 2, 2012)

Anyone know if a 1966 10 Bolt will work on a 1962 Bonneville? Are they the same? I know they will fit on 64-70 A Body's. I was asked this question by a friend and I didnt know for sure. I am also unsure if they had leaf springs in 62 or coil springs?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Nope. Different widths/mounting points.


----------



## Jeb293 (Jun 2, 2012)

Thank You!!!


----------

